# Help with ID!!! Arc Bar!!



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 24, 2013)

This belongs to a friend of mine locally and we are trying to figure out what it is.
List of features.
-Headbadge screw holes = 3 the top two being the same height and bottom one centered.
-Seat stays look Schwinnish or many others
-Rear dropouts have no adjusters.
-Truss design is fits many manufactures like Schwinn and Westfield.
-Fork looks Westfield?
-Sprocket even looks a bit Westfield.
-Picture of serial number if that helps.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok the more I look around thing looks more Davis built and the headbadge screws seem to line up with a Yale type badge...


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 24, 2013)

*Readers ... it is important that you ALSO read entry # 6 of this thread.*

*rustyspoke66* ... it's Miami-Built ... 1917 thru 1922 ... the seat stays are of the Miami-Built variety
that pinch in above that thick, Miami fender bridge.  NOT ALL MIAMI-BUILT MACHINES PINCH-IN ABOVE 
THAT FAT FENDER BRIDGE.

No rear-axel adjusters .. a Miami trait ... BUT NOT ALWAYS ....... SOME MIAMI-BUILT MACHINES DO HAVE 
SCREW-TYPE AXEL ADJUSTERS.

Would like to see what the truss-area of the fork looks like from many (7+) points of view.

How about some close-up pics of joins made during frame construction. 

FOTOS .. and plenty of them will help document what is what on these ever-changing, Miami-Built machines.

*Merry Christmas To You, rustyspoke66  ! ! !*

........... patric





*Note Lack of Axel-Adjusters ... Note Pinch-In Area Of Upper Seat Stays .................*


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 24, 2013)

Very cool, i was very confused. I'll get more pictures this week and maybe a hint of the original color. Merry Christmas.


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> *rustyspoke66* ... it's Miami-Built ... 1917 thru 1922 ... the s
> FOTOS .. and plenty of them will help document what is what on these ever-changing, Miami-Built machines.
> *Note Lack of Axel-Adjusters ... Note Pinch-In Area Of Upper Seat Stays .................*




Patric does it again !!!! More great info!


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 25, 2013)

*Readers .. it is important that you ALSO read entry # 3 of this thread.*

Well ... Hold up there, Catfish !!!  My eye placed a 'bead' on that frame, yesterday ... 
but some consideration needs to be given toward that fork .. as it DOES appear in 
the foto with that frame.

This typer really has very-little experience in the i.d.-ing of anything Miami related.

Miami Cycle & Manuf. Co. typically produces much variation in "their" fenders ..their 
forks .. their built-in chain adjusters .. or the 'lack' there-of .. their frame lugging ... 
their trumpet-mouth joins .. their fender-roll edging .. and now THIS TRUSS FORK !!! 

Although the 'upper-trusses going to a single-termination point' variety _SEEMS_ to 
be the most heavily-assigned fork of the Miami truss-forks ... dual-termination top points 
have been noted.

And now .. we are peepin' a fork that apparently has removable trusses .. one foto does 
not capture the lower-truss termination points ... that area is not included in the overall 
foto .... and the other foto ... has those removable truss forks totally removed.

Usually .. if i make a bicycle discovery ...'this' happens .. and 'that' happens .. and i hear 
a bell ring.  

But today .. apparently .. i am deaf .. dumb and blind ... and FAR From Playing a "mean pinball".

Merry Christmas To You ALL !!!!

...........  patric


----------



## chitown (Dec 25, 2013)

How about the serial numbers placement/alignment? I thought Miami was similar to Davis in going around the BB  (front to back?) instead of across (left to right) like this one shows. 

What are the original colors under the repaint?


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 25, 2013)

*chitown * ... these fotos were posted in (my) entry # 51 of the 
"Anyone Own A Miami Flying Merkel Bicycle ?"

Except for this one instance of front to back stamping on a Miami-Built ..
(like a Davis serial stamping) ... ALL OTHER Miami-Built rides have been 
observed to have pedal to pedal serial stampings.

...............  patric


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, Here are more pictures. This has many, many signs of Miami but the headbadge is the most elusive at this point. The badge looks to have left a impression so I will try to get some better pics of that. This bike is in the next state over so I have to wait for pictures.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 28, 2013)

*rustyspoke66* ... wow ... those are some great fotos you snapped of your arch-bar !!

That E-Z Off Truss feature has me stymied ...... Westfield ?? .. Miami ?? .. Westfield / Miami ???

..............  patric





.... how about a good shot of the bottom of the fork legs and bottom of the truss-rods .. ?? ..........


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 28, 2013)

More details... 
Headbadge area both rough outline and imprint. This bike also has 1" side deep fenders.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 28, 2013)

a big Y maybe it was a Yale,

Nick.



rustyspoke66 said:


> More details...
> Headbadge area both rough outline and imprint. This bike also has 1" side deep fenders.
> View attachment 129410View attachment 129411


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 28, 2013)

Or a "V" or somthin! We need some pictures of possible badges!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 6, 2014)

Still lookin for ideas on the headbadge for this bike.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 7, 2014)

*rustyspoke66 ...* wow .. am still at a loss for _any suggestions_ as to what  badge actually occupied the 
shape defined by the 'ghost' in the head-tube _and_ your drawing via fine-line marker.

While this typer believes it is very noble to want to place a similar-shaped badge where that ghost is ... 
more research is indicated as to *which company did the build.* 

With the information this machine brings to my door .. I still see Miami-Built .. and if not Miami-Built ... 
then Westfield-Built ... during the time when Westfield was utilizing actual Miami parts to build a whole bicycle.  
As these Miami parts diminished .. Westfield certainly could make the decision to 'tool-up' and 'dial-in' some 
repro Miami parts ... OR .. replace the diminishing parts with Westfield-Built parts.

That entire fork-truss mechanism has me thrown into the turnbuckle .. eatin' a canvas sammich when I hits 
the tarmac ... and .. while looking for an expedient exit .. Cagney slams halfa-grapefruit into my face.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess we'll just have to wait and see what headbadge shows up. If I find anything I will post it.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you figure it out?


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 24, 2014)

The ghosting looks like a lobster or scorpion...


----------



## jkent (Feb 24, 2014)

These 2 frames sure look identical. Frames but not the fork.
this is a bike that Eljwheels post on the "Anyone here own a Miami Fling Merkel Bicycle" thread in January


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 9, 2014)

not a perfect match but its pretty close.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YALE-BICYCL...Parts_Accessories&hash=item417dc095bf&vxp=mtr

Nick.


----------



## bike (Mar 11, 2014)

*close but no cigar?*






??????????????????????????


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 11, 2014)

bike said:


> View attachment 141956
> 
> ??????????????????????????





*When 'bike' posted this Value Badge ... my heart cried out .. "How He Do Dat ?? ... "Bike Found That Mystery Badge !!" ... 
"Everybody Dance, Now !!" .... then I goes to double-check that unusual, perimeter-shape on the head-tube .... and my 
heart sank quicker than the blacksmith's anvil in some versions of the film, Titanic ... but ..  all is not lost ........ 

It's important to remember that NOT MANY CABErs came forward with a suggestion as to what might fill that empty and 
lonely spot on the head-tube of that mysterious arch-bar .. although the other decent suggestion was proposed by 
Nickinator ...proposing  a Davis-Yale Badge ......... ALMOST CORRECT .. but still sooo many miles from home ... ANYHOO ...... 


Bike and Nickinator .. i know i speak for many in saying ... "Each Of You Possesses An Enormous Point o' Character ... As 
Evidenced In The Manner You Both Shower Infinite Sparks of Determination .... i (we) Salute You ...."

This is for Nick and Bike ............*  Please forgive the sharing aspect ... the supply of coupons is low ... last day for coupon 03-31-14





=============================================================================================
=============================================================================================


----------



## Iverider (Mar 11, 2014)

I was screwing around a bit earlier and overlaid the badge. As suspected, it's close, and it appears the screw holes would even line up, but not quite. Is it possible that this badge was altered from one year to another? Who knows?


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 11, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I was screwing around a bit earlier and overlaid the badge. As suspected, it's close, and it appears the screw holes would even line up, but not quite. Is it possible that this badge was altered from one year to another? Who knows?





*Krautwaggen ... my .. but you are an investigative Li'l Devil today !!!   

Whooda thunk about "badge-design variations ??!!  

Good Form !!!!!!

..........  patric cafaro



Brian ... this  is for you .................................*






=================================================================================
=================================================================================


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dang!! Very cool badge though. One will show up some day.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 10, 2018)

Bookmarked as I just bought this bike.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

